# Instalando Gnome

## JuanitoBones

Que tal soy nuevo con gentoo, y ya tengo el gentoo instalado, pero ahora quiero agregarle un escritorio y me decidi por gnome, el problema que tengo es que cuando ejecuto emerge gnome,  me aparecen problemas con dependencias, 

"emerge: there are no ebuilds built  with USE flags to satisfy >=app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3[cairo]

!!!One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3(change USE: +cairo)

(dependency required by "app-text/evince-2.26.2" [ebuild])

"

Y asi me aparecen otras dependencias, yo tontamente instale poppler y me pedia lo mismo luego instale directamente app-text/poppler y me sigue tirando lo mismo, ya le busque por toda la red pero no le he encontrado, repito soy nuevo en esto y cualkier ayuda me vendria bien, saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> !!!One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3(change USE: +cairo) 

 

eso te dice que poppler tiene que estar instalado con el USE cairo activado para poder instalar dependencias de gnome.

Lo mejor es que lo añadas al archivo /etc/portage/package.use ( créalo si no existe) :

```
app-text/poppler cairo
```

y luego recompiles el paquete poppler, verás que la use cairo aparecerá en verde con un asterisco que quiere decir que has activado esa USE.

imagino que te pasará lo mismo con otros paquetes.

saluetes y bienvenido a gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## JuanitoBones

Gracias, ya pude instalar el Gnome, utilizando los uses que me hacian falta, pero me aparecen unos cuantos errores cuando trato de cargar el gnome, lo voy a tratar de arreglar solo, si no puedo estare aca haciendo bulla  :Wink:  gracias

----------

